# Butterfly Kick



## Violent Cobra (Jan 18, 2008)

new one
tips!!


----------



## tellner (Jan 18, 2008)

Longer and more traditional version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_mrnaZ8x8Q&feature=related


----------

